# L Theanine, it's good stuff.



## peaceandlove09

After taking 200mg of L Theanine (Now Foods Brand), I feel a distinct "calm" feeling. 

The way I can describe it, is the space around my head actually feels a little bit cooler (temperature wise), like a nice fresh breeze is dancing around my head. It feels like a gentle cool breeze which makes me feel calm and relaxed. 

Thats the best way I can describe it. 

I started taking it a few days ago, and everytime I take it, I notice this effect. 


Cheers,


----------



## wjc75225

I often drink freshly brewed green tea, and I feel the calm .. but I'm not sure how much theanine is in a typical cup.


----------



## peaceandlove09

wjc75225 said:


> I often drink freshly brewed green tea, and I feel the calm .. but I'm not sure how much theanine is in a typical cup.


A cup of green tea has about 20mg theanine.

Cheers,


----------



## jim_morrison

Thread moved to Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise section.


----------



## doze

I use l-theanine 400mg and (1g)glycine to be able go to bed erlier because i usually hyperactive in the evening and at night,
I do not swallow the pills, i crush it and then put the powder under my upper lip or tongue therefore it goes directly to the blood flow fast within 20 min
when i take pills that way it just kills me like uu..ee...eeee..eeeee..yea just like that.
I tried to swallow the pills few times but effect was too weak for me


----------



## robertz

doze said:


> I tried to swallow the pills few times but effect was too weak for me


Do you have candida ?


----------



## peaceandlove09

doze said:


> I use l-theanine 400mg and (1g)glycine to be able go to bed erlier because i usually hyperactive in the evening and at night,
> I do not swallow the pills, i crush it and then put the powder under my upper lip or tongue therefore it goes directly to the blood flow fast within 20 min
> when i take pills that way it just kills me like uu..ee...eeee..eeeee..yea just like that.
> I tried to swallow the pills few times but effect was too weak for me


So you take out the powder and put it on your tongue? Hmm interesting.

I definetly feel a "calm feeling" wash over me. When I say wash over me, that's how it literally feels. It's like i've been splashed with some cold water in the face, and it feels so refreshing and good!

Cheers,


----------



## wjc75225

Eric69 said:


> A cup of green tea has about 20mg theanine.
> 
> Cheers,


Interesting .. I still feel calmed by it even at a low dose. Maybe it's the mixture of hot tea, lemon juice, and honey.


----------



## doze

robertz said:


> Do you have candida ?


I really dont know what is that.



Eric69 said:


> So you take out the powder and put it on your tongue? Hmm interesting.
> Cheers,





Eric69 said:


> So you take out the powder and put it on your tongue? Hmm interesting.
> Cheers,


 not on, under tongue or how i prefer behind my upper lip 
check at the mirorr tongue has many blood vessels underneath
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sublingual_administration 
the only problem is it tastes bad 
glicyne goes better that way for me because it tastes just fine
if i would have good strong effect by taking it regular way of course i would take it regular way
i've paid 20 dollars for 60 pills - i want to use every pill to the maximum


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Gatorade Focus has some L-Theanine but not sure how much.. it helped my depression thats for sure..:yes


----------



## Rbk

I'm drinking sometimes green tea but it is disgusting  I don't think it is helping me 

And l-teanine supplements are too expensiv.


----------



## hunterkyrie

I just recently heard about L-Theanine. I'm happy that it's worked for some of you. I haven't been able to find it where I work, but there's also a natural foods store closer to my house that I can check up on. So what would you say is the average affect time. One of you said twenty minute but that's if you crush the pill on your tongue; What about if you take it normally?


----------



## xtina

how long does the calming effect last?


----------



## Giraffe

My experience? I felt no effect from theanine supplements. I do find green tea very calming, but that's probably because of the ritual of making it and slowly sipping it.


----------



## pat34

I bought some chewable L-theanine today to take whenever I'm feeling anxious or before situations that might trigger anxiety. I'm glad it works well for so many of you. I'll let you know how it goes once I take some.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Green tea clams me as well, but I didn't know what it was due to.


----------



## uffie

Lightning amp energy drinks contain this stuff


----------



## Lex Love

What is candia and hwo does that affect SA?


----------



## Typical Guy

I just started taking L-Theanine and I love it. On the bottle it has a warning saying to take it with food. What would happen if I took it without food?

Also, I still like to drink green tea. Would that be getting too much L-Theanine or is it ok?


----------



## pat34

I took some l-theanine on the day of my presentation (which I posted about on the triumphs forum because it went well!) and I actually felt so much calmer than I have before under similar circumstances. After taking it I felt more relaxed but still energized. I'm so glad I found this!


----------



## maclasch

I'll have to try this L-Theanine stuff.



Lex Love said:


> What is candia and hwo does that affect SA?


It doesn't affect SA. It affects absorption. Candida is another word for a yeast infection.


----------

